# New Holland TZ25DA General Issues Help



## kylearino (Jul 28, 2019)

Looking For Help
1.-Finding A Used Mulch Plate, Or 
Cheapest Source For A Brand New
Mulch Plate For 60CMS Mid Mount 
Mower.
2.-Finding Wheel Extensions, For Rear
And Front Wheels.
3.-Finding Rear Wheels Weights.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum kylearino. I've had a look around for that mulch plate and there seems to be two. are you looking for the kit or just one of the plates. either way, they are pretty darn expensive! I understand those Gator Blades work well for cutting and mulching, but I wouldn' know from personal experience.
What are you planning on doing with this tractor with the wheel extensions and the wheel weights?


----------



## kylearino (Jul 28, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum kylearino. I've had a look around for that mulch plate and there seems to be two. are you looking for the kit or just one of the plates. either way, they are pretty darn expensive! I understand those Gator Blades work well for cutting and mulching, but I wouldn' know from personal experience.
> What are you planning on doing with this tractor with the wheel extensions and the wheel weights?


I plan on permanently leaving the FEL attached to the tractor. Mow with the MMM deck, my wife as well. I took it out on my severely steep hills to test out how tipsy the unit is with the FEL attached. For obvious safety concerns. It is REAL TIPSY. I want the extensions to help relieve the tipsy issue along with Wheel Weights. I plan on paying to have all four tires foam filled. The reason why, is I have LOTS of Thorny Black Locust Trees on my property already giving me flat tire grief with other machines. So using fluid filled tires for weight would be too much work. I’m going to go with foamed filled tires and wheel wheights.


----------



## kylearino (Jul 28, 2019)

kylearino said:


> I plan on permanently leaving the FEL attached to the tractor. Mow with the MMM deck, my wife as well. I took it out on my severely steep hills to test out how tipsy the unit is with the FEL attached. For obvious safety concerns. It is REAL TIPSY. I want the extensions to help relieve the tipsy issue along with Wheel Weights. I plan on paying to have all four tires foam filled. The reason why, is I have LOTS of Thorny Black Locust Trees on my property already giving me flat tire grief with other machines. So using fluid filled tires for weight would be too much work. I’m going to go with foamed filled tires and wheel weights.


I am needing the mulching plate for side discharge, at a price of $480.00, is the cheapest I have found. Which is ridiculously high in my opinion. I will fabricate my own if I can’t find a new or used plate for $250.00, or less.


----------



## David Huff (Jul 19, 2019)

This maybe or may not be of help.. but try. https://www.as-motor.com/variant/mulching-mowers/ some information here..


----------



## kylearino (Jul 28, 2019)

David Huff said:


> This maybe or may not be of help.. but try. https://www.as-motor.com/variant/mulching-mowers/ some information here..


I did not find any parts for my model off of the suggested website.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

try "Yesterdays tractor dot com" classifieds.. U can also join & ask the "board"..


----------



## kylearino (Jul 28, 2019)

thepumpguysc said:


> try "Yesterdays tractor dot com" classifieds.. U can also join & ask the "board"..


10/4. Thanks Mate.


----------

